# *new* Fenix HL50 headlamp



## kj2 (Feb 9, 2014)

This headlamp was shown by Fenix at Shot Show 2014.
According a Fenix employee, this is the new HL50.

Specs: (not final) 400 max lumens, 30gram weight, IPX8, 1x CR123 or 1x AA, possible release in May.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like this light is 1x CR123...
Time to release a good rechargeable CR123-cell....


----------



## rojos (Feb 10, 2014)

A bolted down bezel and a spring clamp retainer on a rigid forehead plate - I think both of those are ideas that have been floating around this forum for a while as features that Zebralight should implement on their headlamps. I'm glad at least someone is listening.


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Feb 12, 2014)

Can it fit 1xAA? Looks like CR123 size more likely tho...


----------



## kj2 (Feb 12, 2014)

ArmoredFiend said:


> Can it fit 1xAA? Looks like CR123 size more likely tho...


As how it looks, I say CR123 too. But specs aren't final yet, so we'll see


----------



## Jash (Feb 12, 2014)

If Fenix are smart they'll make either CR123 or AA with input voltage up to 4.2v.


But alas, it will not be.


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Feb 12, 2014)

kj2 said:


> As how it looks, I say CR123 too. But specs aren't final yet, so we'll see


Swappeable between CR123 and AA will be great..like how Nitecore did with their SRT3... 



Jash said:


> If Fenix are smart they'll make either CR123 or AA with input voltage up to 4.2v.
> 
> 
> But alas, it will not be.


Maybe this round they would make an exception... _fingers cross_


----------



## Chris762 (Mar 4, 2014)

As to the prototype I have seen and used, it comes with an extender that will accommodate both AA and CR123.

Yep, pretty cool!


----------



## kj2 (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 17, 2014)

Wouldn't it be great if Fenix made this with a real low mode.


----------



## f22shift (Apr 4, 2014)

Chris762 said:


> As to the prototype I have seen and used, it comes with an extender that will accommodate both AA and CR123.
> 
> Yep, pretty cool!


 

yeah looks like an extender will be used because of the size. interesting. this reminds me of the SG3.

on the holder, i don't think there is a perfect setup. if you don't tilt your headlamp often, then maybe this would offer the rigidity to reduce the bounce. but they have this on the HL10 and the holder scratched off the anodizing. also, it didn't rotate as freely as a silicone holder. the feeling was like nails on a blackboard when rotating. drove me nuts. i put my HL10 on some homemade elastic band and love it this way.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## degarb (Apr 19, 2014)

Cute. 

Not so small for a single AA.


----------



## kj75 (May 13, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## kj2 (May 13, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Looks good



That, and I like that new headband-color.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (May 13, 2014)

I watched the youtube video in post #12.

Are the modes of 4, 60, and 170 lumens for running on an AA or CR123 ?

Is this an AA flashlight with an extender for CR123 or a CR123 flashlight with an extender for AA ?


----------



## newbie66 (May 13, 2014)

Was thinking of getting the Xtar H1 but after seeing this, I'll wait until this comes out and compare the two...

When will it be released?


----------



## kj2 (May 13, 2014)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> I watched the youtube video in post #12.
> 
> Are the modes of 4, 60, and 170 lumens for running on an AA or CR123 ?
> 
> Is this an AA flashlight with an extender for CR123 or a CR123 flashlight with an extender for AA ?



It's a CR123 light with option to run AA.


----------



## kj2 (May 13, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> Was thinking of getting the Xtar H1 but after seeing this, I'll wait until this comes out and compare the two...
> 
> When will it be released?



Don't know release date. But with the test campaign coming up, with won't be long.


----------



## markr6 (May 13, 2014)

kj2 said:


> That, and I like that new headband-color.



Yes! No longer like something from the 1970s!

Also like the looks of that big switch. I don't understand the metal part behind the light, but we'll see how it feels.


----------



## Satansjester (May 13, 2014)

Could do with this ready for the uk summer festival season!


----------



## tango70601 (May 13, 2014)

cool light. I love my zebras, but for this much more power ... might have a look.


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 14, 2014)

markr6 said:


> don't understand the metal part behind the light, but we'll see how it feels.



Future swappable bezels perhaps? TIR, Mule, different reflectors. Would be nice if the LED was easily swapped, that is, un-do those four screws and the whole head pops out so you can swap in a new one.


----------



## kj2 (May 14, 2014)

Mr Floppy said:


> Future swappable bezels perhaps? TIR, Mule, different reflectors. Would be nice if the LED was easily swapped, that is, un-do those four screws and the whole head pops out so you can swap in a new one.



I think the means the metal part, when the headband runs thru.


----------



## degarb (May 15, 2014)

I know many will disagree. Emotionally, even I disagree. But intellectually, for me, a good, rough rule of thumb is xml for 2 18650/8 AA, xpg or xpe (I prefer xpg) for single 18650/4 AA, and xpc for 3AAA, single AA, or cr123. Else, you will not be able to see. My last build was xml with single 18650, which I hate with a passion. I must run at 1.4 amp to see anything well; it barely makes it through a week of burst usage, and has barely enough runtime to do a simple task, like, finish up working/3 coating a door and frame/a thorough house cleaning. 

The weight, however, should be excellent for this light. On the periscope design, I only see the zebra h600, at 39 grams, being borderline acceptable for this class of lights.


----------



## eraursls1984 (May 16, 2014)

It would be nice if they had a extended tube for 18650s, but that would probably be to much liability (if used with 2 CR123s). I know the tube doesn't disconnect from the head, and the tube will be a little small for an 18650. The AA extender is brilliant though. Can't wait to see a release date, and price point for this light.


----------



## f22shift (May 16, 2014)

eraursls1984 said:


> It would be nice if they had a extended tube for 18650s, but that would probably be to much liability (if used with 2 CR123s). I know the tube doesn't disconnect from the head, and the tube will be a little small for an 18650. The AA extender is brilliant though. Can't wait to see a release date, and price point for this light.



i don't agree. the headband wouldn't stabilize well with the weight. it would then need a top strap
they can be nice for people who just want one simple headlamp but have aa, 14500, 16340's lying around. 

i'm still not sold on the look. it looks unfinished. i dub thee frankenfenix.
it's possible that they want to attract the light to helmut wearers? and then they can just bolt this plate onto the helmut(if it doesn't affect helmut integrity).


----------



## degarb (May 17, 2014)

f22shift said:


> i'm still not sold on the look. it looks unfinished. i dub thee frankenfenix.




It looks light enough to me, allowing one to garnish the head band with a wreath of flowers, ribbons, and bows, to better adorn the visage of the Crowned. Just got to be more creative, F22shift.

I doubt if this light would be price right for me--balanced lightly against my light need for this class of light. I do wonder what other people's price point.


In all seriousness, though. How about: keep this light form factor. Except add a usb (or other plug) on head. Then have a 1 or 2 AA clip on pack for parallel 3x runtime, for people that do work with the light, but also want to use the same worklight as an edc.... I modified my Browning phantom 70, back in 08. It was more comfortable to balance the front AA with one in back, than just have one AA in front. The downside, is the light works better as an edc without the rear battery compartment: just smaller for pockets and can be hanged from belt loop better.


----------



## bigj480 (May 18, 2014)

No info about beam angle yet? Very interested in this light for use at work, with a hard hat. Nee decent flood. The easy detatch feature is great, much better than the fussy rubber rings it seems that all others use.


----------



## newbie66 (May 22, 2014)

Wish they could make a headlamp that's compatible with AAA/AA/CR123/16340/16650/17670/18650.


----------



## kj2 (May 22, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> Wish they could make a headlamp that's compatible with AAA/AA/CR123/16340/16650/17670/18650.


keep dreaming


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 23, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> Wish they could make a headlamp that's compatible with AAA/AA/CR123/16340/16650/17670/18650.


Not sure why anyone would bother with AA/AAA batteries if their light could run off 18650 batteries once then procured them.


----------



## newbie66 (May 23, 2014)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Not sure why anyone would bother with AA/AAA batteries if their light could run off 18650 batteries once then procured them.



Oh you know, just have that extra sense of comfort knowing your light can run on any type of batteries wherever you go. :twothumbs


----------



## markr6 (May 23, 2014)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Not sure why anyone would bother with AA/AAA batteries if their light could run off 18650 batteries once then procured them.



I think this every time I go to pick up my headlamp - H52w (AA) or H600w (18650)? I choose the H600w every time. I feel like buying the H52w was a waste of money, but in general, it is nice to have options.

The size/weight is totally irrelavent to me, at least in this scenario. I run with my H600w all the time and even then it's plenty light.

If we were comparing the size/weight of 18650 vs AAA, I could start to see some benefits.


----------



## newbie66 (May 23, 2014)

kj2 said:


> keep dreaming



Well, dreams can become a reality...


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 24, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I think this every time I go to pick up my headlamp - H52w (AA) or H600w (18650)? I choose the H600w every time. I feel like buying the H52w was a waste of money, but in general, it is nice to have options.
> 
> The size/weight is totally irrelavent to me, at least in this scenario. I run with my H600w all the time and even then it's plenty light.
> 
> If we were comparing the size/weight of 18650 vs AAA, I could start to see some benefits.


If the light could use an 18650 then it would either need a sleeve to use a AAA in it or would look weird having an out of place 18650 adapter. I think unless you use a L92 in it using an LSD cell loses some of the weight advantage over an 18650 and the weight of the light itself to house the 18650 would have the percentage change in weight less noticeable. I think a 1AAA/18650 light would probably be a waste of time and money to allow dual use if it could use AAs then a AAA to AA adapter could suffice in a pinch and is only a few dollars on ebay from china.


----------



## psychbeat (May 25, 2014)

I like the rigid holder - I usually have to modify my zebras so they don't bounce. 
I also like the idea of a bolted in bezel so that the emitter & driver are accessible for mods/updates. 
I wonder if they'll make an 18650 version or a remote pack version?

Single AA or 123 headlamps just don't cut it runtime-wise for me these days. 
Swapping cells in the rain & dark kinda sucks as does worrying about using lower modes to conserve etc. 

I use my H501w for indoor tasks like soldering on my guitar amps or working on my printing press 

Outdoors I need to step up to the big boys on most occasions.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (May 25, 2014)

I am still waiting for a CR123/AA headlamp that's like the zebralight SC80. The adapter is inside.


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 25, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> Well, dreams can become a reality...



Rayfall has one that can take a 26650. With the right adapters, it should take all battery types, maybe not CR123A's. They also have a 18650/3xAAA version too.


----------



## psychbeat (May 26, 2014)

Those rayfalls look pretty cool. I wonder how easy to mod they are.


----------



## rotncore (May 28, 2014)

In another forum the main distributor for Canada is saying late June availability. I'm pretty sure I'll be getting one. I have a Spark CW3, ArmyTek Tiara A1 and C1 Pros on the way. I'd like to compare them, and I'll post a comparative review. I like that it has the capability of both CR123 and AA out of the box.


----------



## kj2 (May 28, 2014)

rotncore said:


> I'd like to compare them, and I'll post a comparative review. I like that it has the capability of both CR123 and AA out of the box.


Thanks


----------



## RobertMM (May 28, 2014)

That looks relatively throwy. Makes me remember the E11 which Fenix touted as floody.


----------



## mhanlen (May 30, 2014)

Per Fenix, here are the compatible chemistries. I was chosen as a global tester... Time to load up on batteries I'll throw away!


----------



## kj2 (May 30, 2014)

mhanlen said:


> Per Fenix, here are the compatible chemistries. I was chosen as a global tester... Time to load up on batteries I'll throw away!



Still no 3.7V support


----------



## mhanlen (May 30, 2014)

Yeah I guess they went for safety over maximum flexibility. What about us risk takers who enjoy strapping potentially unstable battery chemistries to our heads?


----------



## leaftye (Jun 3, 2014)

Lanyard loop is something I wish Zebralight or Armytek would do. The clip in harness makes it much easier to use as a flashlight, so I'm liking that, although a little worried about it damaging other items in my pack. Unfortunately this light doesn't have a moonlight mode, so it's not an option. Hopefully now that they've adopted this format, they'll compete with moonlight modes too.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 5, 2014)

Specs:

● Cree XM-T6 L2 neutral white LED 
● digitally controlled constant brightness for largely 
● 50,000 hour life 
● 3 brightness modes + Burst: 
With CR123A battery 
- 4 lumens for 150 hours 
- 60 lumens for 9 hours and 45 minutes 
- 170 lumens for 2 hours 
- 365 lumen burst 
With AA battery 
- 3 lumens for 110 hours 
- 55 lumens for 6 hours 20 minutes 
- 150 lumens for 2 hours 
- 285 lumen burst 
● Max beam length: 77 meters 
● Maximum intensity: 1480cd 
● Size: 63.8mm × 32mm × 30mm 
● Weight: 57 grams (without battery) 
● waterproof: IPX 8 = 30 minutes to a depth of 2 meters 
● works with 1x AA / AA (Ni-MH, Alkaline) or 1 x CR123A battery


----------



## kj2 (Jun 5, 2014)

Sounds good to me


----------



## kj2 (Jun 5, 2014)

Seeing at Flashlightshop dot de that price of the HL50 is €49,90. Although it's a nice light that price is quite high IMO.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 5, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Sounds good to me



But the headband color has changed.....


----------



## kj2 (Jun 5, 2014)

kj75 said:


> But the headband color has changed.....


:thumbsdow
No I'm kidding  Black and yellow = Fenix, although I did like it with the red.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 5, 2014)

kj75 said:


>


Looks like there is some sort of ring between the battery-tube and the tailcap.. That ring is attached to the headlamp-frame.


----------



## vic303 (Jun 6, 2014)

mhanlen said:


> Per Fenix, here are the compatible chemistries. I was chosen as a global tester... Time to load up on batteries I'll throw away!



A pity they won't use LiFePO4 chemistry. They may leak, like any other battery, but they do not KB.


----------



## colight (Jun 9, 2014)

HL50 released today ,but the headband has changed.


----------



## Stefano (Jun 9, 2014)

The price looks good. 
I like that button very large, I hope to see soon a review of this light

(Translate with Google)


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jun 10, 2014)

mhanlen said:


> Yeah I guess they went for safety over maximum flexibility. What about us risk takers who enjoy strapping potentially unstable battery chemistries to our heads?



I don't know why but for some reason that just doesn't bother me as much as sliding potentially unstable battery chemistries into my pocket...


----------



## Stefano (Jun 10, 2014)

A single CR123 battery can not create problems.


----------



## krislacy (Jun 10, 2014)

Does anyone know what the size is with the aa adapter?


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Jun 10, 2014)

Just to make confirm...can it take RCR123?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 11, 2014)

ArmoredFiend said:


> Just to make confirm...can it take RCR123?



No. Fenix doesn't support RCR123 officially. Specs say max 3V. Of course others can try if RCR123 works.


----------



## youlight (Jun 17, 2014)

krislacy said:


> Does anyone know what the size is with the aa adapter?



They said 8cm long (about 3.25inch)


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 17, 2014)

This headlamp looks interesting to me, but until we get a review on it and more complete output/runtimes as Fenix typically gives AA runtimes off 2500mah nimh cells when many of us use eneloop cells around 1900-2000mah instead and energizer lithium AAs. It would also be interesting to see spec using 3V AA lithiums (14505 non rechargeable).


----------



## mhanlen (Jun 18, 2014)

They haven't sent out a sample yet due to some issues with the packaging. They said they'd be shipped out today or tomorrow. So it'll probably be a few weeks before the first reviews are sent out.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 18, 2014)

mhanlen said:


> They haven't sent out a sample yet due to some issues with the packaging. They said they'd be shipped out today or tomorrow. So it'll probably be a few weeks before the first reviews are sent out.



I saw a youtube video about the headlamp but it really just talked about the specs and showed it in use didn't give any new information at all


----------



## TabascoJoe (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll be getting one of these when they come out. I was looking at Zebralights but I think I'd rather have one of these. I saw on a website that release date is June 30th.


----------



## kkeyser (Jun 24, 2014)

kj2 said:


> No. Fenix doesn't support RCR123 officially. Specs say max 3V. Of course others can try if RCR123 works.



Without support for rcr123 or 14500s, this headlamp is what we could've gotten from zebralight 3 years ago with the h51.

I keep waiting for somebody to make something comparable to zebras for headlamps...and I keep waiting.

I still look forward to hearing users reviews.


----------



## mhanlen (Jun 24, 2014)

kkeyser said:


> Without support for rcr123 or 14500s, this headlamp is what we could've gotten from zebralight 3 years ago with the h51.
> 
> I keep waiting for somebody to make something comparable to zebras for headlamps...and I keep waiting.
> 
> I still look forward to hearing users reviews.




Got this today. I was hoping to get it sooner. If the lamp is really available June 30th, then the global testers won't get much of an advance look. Maybe there's also a delay in the retail shipments?




> Dear Mark,​  ​  Pls kindly noted that the HL50 has been sent to our warehouse in NewYork, and will be deliveried to you soon. ​ Will let you know the updated news asap. Thanks for patience!​​
> Best Regards!​


----------



## leaftye (Jun 25, 2014)

TabascoJoe said:


> I'll be getting one of these when they come out. I was looking at Zebralights but I think I'd rather have one of these. I saw on a website that release date is June 30th.



Why this instead of a Zebralight or Armytek? The only advantage I see is the lanyard loop, so I'm interested in seeing what advantages others see in this.


----------



## newbie66 (Jun 30, 2014)

Wonder if the headband is as comfortable as the Zebralight H52w...

Hope someone comes up with review soon!


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 4, 2014)

Looks nice but will wait on the CPF reviews to come in. Also wish Fenix would have an extra low low mode like the ZL.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 6, 2014)

I see that there is not much interest in this headlamp despite having some pretty interesting features...


----------



## kj2 (Jul 6, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> I see that there is not much interest in this headlamp despite having some pretty interesting features...



If it would support RCR123, I might have tried it. For now, I'll stick with AA or 18650.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ouch, that is one negative point about it. No rechargeable lithium-ion allowed.

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## gswitter (Jul 7, 2014)

Some initial impressions (most in relation to the Zebralight H50_x_/H5_x_, which get more use than all my other lights combined):


I really don't care for the HL50's momentary burst mode. I think it's fine for a light that's primarily in your hand, but (for me) fiddling with the UI on a headlamp is an inconvenience. I generally just want to turn it on and forget about it. 
I guess enabling burst from Off is a decent feature, but enabling burst from On momentarily turns the light off first. Really annoying. 
I prefer the higher (default) high of the H52. 
The build quality of the HL50 is generally OK, but the threads were a little rough, and you'll definitely want to apply some lube to the AA extension, if you choose to use it. 
The extra retaining ring that screws under the tailcap and attaches to the strap seems like an after-thought. (I assume testers found a problem with the HL50 bracket late in development. I can't see any other need for this ring.) Using the retaining ring means you can't remove the light from the strap without removing the tailcap - not something I generally care about, but another annoyance. 
The HL50 button is pretty firm, which is good because... 
The HL50 threads are conductive, so you can't easily lock the light out by unscrewing the tailcap (big point in the H52's favor, for me). 
I haven't weighed them, but the HL50 feels noticeably heavier than the H52 (both in the hand and on the forehead). 
I was curious how the metal bracket would feel against my forehead, but it's padded on the back side, and is comfortable to wear. 
The strap is also comfortable, and probably interchangeable with the H52's. 
I haven't done an extended runtime test yet, so I have no idea how well the HL50 dissipates heat. (It has to be better than the mass-challenged Zebralights on high. :sick2 
14500 support would have been nice, but I generally only use Eneloops, so it's a non-issue for me. 
 Overall: meh. Unless you just have to have a light that supports both CR123A and AA, get an H52w.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 7, 2014)

Aww, that is a bit dissapointing. Oh well, I will have to skip this one.

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## AvroArrow (Jul 8, 2014)

gswitter, Thanks for your impressions. I've been looking at the HL50 and am still on the fence about it. I've got a few Zebralights (H50, H50bw, H51w) and wanted to try a RCR123 powered one for the next one, but it doesn't look like Zebralight is going to make a H32w so I'm looking for something different for the next one. It sucks that the Fenix doesn't take Li-ion. Having not tried any of the recent Fenix lights, how's the tint on the HL50? The specs list it as having "XM-L2 T6 neutral white LED" but they don't specify what tint/color (4000k, 4500k, 5000k?). I've become somewhat of a tint snob ever since the Cree neutral whites have been getting brighter gaining popularity and the beautiful Nichia 219A/B. Too bad Zebralight doesn't make a H52w with Nichia 219, I'd be all over that.


----------



## gunga (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback! Looks like I'll be passing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## hiuintahs (Jul 8, 2014)

gswitter pretty much nails it with is first impressions. 

The retaining ring under the tail cap was my biggest annoyance. I just took it off.........

I also agree, I could care less about the burst mode, especially since you have to keep your finger on the button.

As far as the tint goes, I haven't really owned many lights on the warmish side but based on LED specs I've seen and known what color temperature they are, I'd have to say this one could be in the 4500k area as a guess. The beam is good with no artifacts or rings.

The tail cap has a lot of fine threads so it takes more turns to unscrew than I'm use to. And they are not anodized........ I lubed up the O-ring and threads and that helped smooth it out.

The HL50 is very light, which I will primarily use it for backpacking and the occasional job around the house that requires 2 hands.

I only have 2 headlamps right now, and I kind of like this one so will be keeping it for the time being.


----------



## mhanlen (Jul 9, 2014)

The regulation on the light is spot on. I have done video runtime tests on high for both an eneloop Pro and akaline and the eneloop pro is constant. I'm working on a video review right now that won't be ready until next week. Everyone is right though, you can't lock it out easily. I don't mind the burst mode actually. I only use it for a few seconds anyway. The headband is nice, and the light has a nice neutral tint.


----------



## Tuna (Jul 9, 2014)

As someone who also bought this headlamp and owns many, many other headlamps, here are my initial impressions. Is it the perfect headlamp? No. 

Does it perform better than the typical headlamps sold at your local REI. Absolutely. 

Does it fit my needs for throwing in my backpack for a short hike after dark in a light weight reliable package for under $50? Absolutely.

It has a nice wide beam and tint useful for outdoor adventures. I swapped out the headband from a zebralight h31 that I don't use and it fits fine. The fenix headband is just too overbuilt for me. 

I like the large button on the side. It has a nice feel to it and easy to locate. In comparison, my Armytek Wizard Pro button is rock hard and difficult to locate by touch. 

Overall, I am happy with it, but never had super high expectations. It is a Fenix, not a Surefire. I'm not taking into combat or a gunfight, just everday recreational activities.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the impressions. Guess nothing beats the comfort of Zebralight's headband.

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## gunga (Jul 9, 2014)

Would you choose it over a Zebralight?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 10, 2014)

Just remember that Zebralight lacks impact resistance.

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## colight (Jul 10, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> Wonder if the headband is as comfortable as the Zebralight H52w...
> 
> Hope someone comes up with review soon!



someone has done a review,here is the link:http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...XM-L2-T6-Neutral-White-CR123A-or-1xAA)-Review


----------



## Tuna (Jul 10, 2014)

Would I choose it over a Zebralight? Nope. It doesn't feel as robust as a zebralight but most fenix lights generally feel lightweight. If you are holding out for a zebralight then get that. 

However, they just don't make a light yet (that I know of) that can take both cr123 and AA batteries with a xml led. I like the brightness/weight of cr123s and the ability to use another type of battery as a backup. For example, I already carry my garmin gps when hiking which uses AA eneloops. In a jam (and not lost) I can always use those batteries too.


----------



## danstheman (Jul 11, 2014)

gswitter said:


> Some initial impressions (most in relation to the Zebralight H50_x_/H5_x_, which get more use than all my other lights combined):
> 
> The HL50 threads are conductive, so you can't easily lock the light out by unscrewing the tailcap (big point in the H52's favor, for me).



Thanks for the review! I ordered one of these weeks ago, but it has been delayed repeatedly- I think I might cancel the order now that I know it doesn't have a lockout function. This is such an essential feature, and present on my other Fenix lights, so I was hoping it would be on this one too.

I've been waiting many months for zebralight to release the H32, to replace my two previous H31s that I both lost, and unfortunately are no longer available online. My zebralights were by far the best headlamps I've ever seen, and I haven't been able to find anything close online. The last response I got from Zebralight (on 5/29/2014) said the H32 will come out in "2-3 months", meaning by the end of August, but I'm not holding my breath.. they said the same thing in April.. I guess I'll be waiting longer..

Any suggestions for a Zebralight alternative? As in, a Cree, single-cell CR123 headlamp, with a lockout function, with no gimmicks like red LEDs, SOS, carbon fiber, etc?


----------



## psychbeat (Jul 11, 2014)

I was going to replace my gf's broken "fireworm" with one of these for her bday but she only uses 16340s so I'll have to look elsewhere. 
No lockout or rechargeables (besides extender & Eneloop) is pretty weak sauce.


----------



## mhanlen (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok, so my video review of the light won't be ready for a few days because editing takes a while, but here are runtime tests that I have rendered and completed. They are video runtime tests sped up, that accurately show the decline in output over the duration of the runtime of the light. I used an energizer industrial alkaline and an eneloop pro. Hope this helps. These will be integrated into the full review, but here they are by themselves. Time elapsed is in hours and minutes.


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for the videos mhanlen, I have Eneloop XX so I'm really up for this headlamp.


----------



## mhanlen (Jul 13, 2014)

RobertMM said:


> Thanks for the videos mhanlen, I have Eneloop XX so I'm really up for this headlamp.



Thanks! Here's a split screen comparison between all battery types, along with the CR123A.


----------



## IgglePiggle (Aug 9, 2014)

gunga said:


> Would you choose it over a Zebralight?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



It's a toss up for me. I like the neutral white of the HL50 but I'd like to see it compared to the High CRI models that Zebralight has. I'd be using for close up work like working on the car or around the house.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 13, 2014)

I received HL50 some week ago. Nice design, nice beam pattern and nice tint. Nice compact size and useful with as well AA and CR123. That's good features. But I have one complaint: the only way to protect it from accidently turning on is to remove the battery or loosen the tailcap until it's almost removed from the body. 
HL50 has some similarity to Zebralight but Zebralight has the advantage that it's enough to just loosen the tailcap some mm to break the electrical contact.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Aug 18, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> But I have one complaint: the only way to protect it from accidently turning on is to remove the battery or loosen the tailcap until it's almost removed from the body.
> HL50 has some similarity to Zebralight but Zebralight has the advantage that it's enough to just loosen the tailcap some mm to break the electrical contact.



Thanks for that. Stopped me reaching for the "BUY THIS!" button.

I'll stick with my Zebralight.

Nice looking though, and if I didn't already own the Zebra.......


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 19, 2014)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Thanks for that. Stopped me reaching for the "BUY THIS!" button.
> 
> I'll stick with my Zebralight.
> 
> Nice looking though, and if I didn't already own the Zebra.......



While otherwise seems to be a very nice light and the protruding button is very comfortable to use, it's not a question if it will turn on accidently in the pocket. You can count it will do. I planned to give a HL50 to my brother in law, but I think I will give Zebralight H52W instead. HL50 will work good at home but for backpacking it's just not suitable.


----------



## Fumer Tue (Aug 19, 2014)

They now have got the HL55! Nice work~


----------



## Jiri (Oct 22, 2015)

I wish they made a version suitable for RCR123A li-ion batteries. That would be just awsome!


----------



## Big_Sam (Oct 22, 2015)

Swedpat said:


> While otherwise seems to be a very nice light and the protruding button is very comfortable to use, it's not a question if it will turn on accidently in the pocket. You can count it will do. I planned to give a HL50 to my brother in law, but I think I will give Zebralight H52W instead. HL50 will work good at home but for backpacking it's just not suitable.



Yes this is a disadvantage, I have a small plastic hydraulic hose cap which I pop over button if going in my pocket. 

I now keep it in a Peli 1010 case, perfect fit including the AA adapter loose.

I find the tint to be ideal, very neutral, ideal for working in the house or on cars, cables easily identified.


----------



## hiuintahs (Oct 24, 2015)

I thought I'd share this idea with you guys. I bought an Efest 18650 zippered battery storage case. (you've probably seen them at the dealers for about $3.00). I looked at that and thought, I wonder if my HL50 headlamp would fit in there. Sure enough. It works great to protect the headlamp so now I can throw it anywhere in a gear bag or backpack and not worry about it. Shown in the pic is with the AA extender. I love this headlamp.


----------



## Taz80 (Oct 24, 2015)

Thats a good idea, thank you.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 3, 2015)

That pressed steel 'head clip' looks a bit 'tinny'...it's something that might easily bend or deform if you applied force incorrectly? Or accidentally sat on the light?


----------



## Jiri (Nov 20, 2015)

Stevie said:


> That pressed steel 'head clip' looks a bit 'tinny'...it's something that might easily bend or deform if you applied force incorrectly? Or accidentally sat on the light?



It is amazingly very sturdy piece of steel... don't worry


----------



## Big_Sam (Nov 20, 2015)

I regularly pop the light in and out of the holder and it seems as solid as the first time, hasn't scratched the anodising either


----------



## HorizontalHunter (Dec 14, 2015)

Swedpat said:


> While otherwise seems to be a very nice light and the protruding button is very comfortable to use, it's not a question if it will turn on accidently in the pocket. You can count it will do. I planned to give a HL50 to my brother in law, but I think I will give Zebralight H52W instead. HL50 will work good at home but for backpacking it's just not suitable.



I received mine this week and that is one of the first things I noticed. I have had a bunch of headlamps over the years and I have had that problem ore than a few times over the years. It is really aggravating to pull your light out of the ruck and find dead. 

Otherwise it will be a terrific addition as it is compact, light weight, and throws a good amount of light. I really like the color of the light it throws.

Hiuintahs thanks for the case recommendation. I will be getting one in the near future. It will make for great storage and it will prevent into from being accidentally turned on.

bob


----------



## HorizontalHunter (Jan 24, 2016)

Amazon currently has the Efest case for $4.49 delivered.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00N1YPU7K/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new

Thanks again for posting the idea and pics.

Bob


----------

